# Linux users are poor ?



## amitabhishek (Mar 7, 2008)

I am not sure if this discussion is on at this form. What you guys think?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice discussion going on there,
I would say No.I dont use Windows not because I cant buy it,
(Terrible explanation, Who buys windows in India anyways?)
But because I like the flexibility and features Linux offers me.
Simply said,I just dont want to keep buying apps if I use windows to, per say, even change my theme 

Btw, Nice Find,
And I think this is best in the Fight-Club.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> What you guys think?


I think that the discussion nothing but a waste of time

I don't use Linux due to personal issues, I use Microsoft Windows. But still I don't consider Windows as a "Status symbol". If one wants to use Linux, I am neither surprised, nor I look down. The noble open source community has been grateful by allowing the masses to use its inventions free-of-charge. That doesn't mean its not worth paying.

There may be a percentage of "poor" linux users, but tell me, are all Windows users rich?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2008)

lol.. people use linux for lot of reasons. A person not being able to afford paid OS is just one reason why people switch to linux and not the only reason. I have seen poor people use genuine Windows as well as rich people using linux. 

I would say if even if linux was paid I would happily have paid for such a wonderful operating system.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, interesting discussion going in there (and about to start in here  )

I use linux because i wanted to explore the possibilities beyond Windows. I own Genuine XP and Vista, still i love linux and wanna learn more about it.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

Wonderful Post in the Ubuntuforums thread:


> Pretty much anyone who qualifies as a "Linux user", as someone pointed
> out, ostensibly has the great luxury of owning a computer.
> 
> If you can afford a computer, you most certainly do not qualify as impoverished in my opinion.
> ...



IMO, Answers the question exactly to the point.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

Poor????im dying to install ubuntu on my Q6600 PC.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2008)

I am very poor!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

well, actually, Linux Users are real Rich. Not sure about the money part, but to use a standard distro(slackware), you definitely need more brains than while using a standard windows(XP).

And the reverse of the status symbol part is true. To use _ANY_ OS other than Windows XP is itself a status symbol. Here is the status increase:

Windows 95 < Windows 98 << Windows 2000 < Windows XP << Windows Vista <<< Macintosh OSX Leopard <<<<< Linux < Solaris <<<<< BSD < HP-UX <<< Z/OS

and in windows, the costlier versions of the same release come above the cheaper ones, and in linux, more classic versions(like debian, slackware) come above simpler versions(ubuntu, sabayon, suse) and PC BSD comes lowest in BSDs, rest above it. HP-UX and Z/OS are server OSes, the former seen in offices, and the later only in ultra high server computers. So Z/OS has the highest class, and even having seen it with naked eyes or using it for just a few seconds is a great achievement.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I am very poor!


 Dude 'coz of you Steve Jobs lost lots of money .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Poor????im dying to install ubuntu on my Q6600 PC.





infra_red_dude said:


> I am very poor!


so poor that you win 25k every now and then



amitabhishek said:


> Dude 'coz of you Steve Jobs lost lots of money .


+1


----------



## mediator (Mar 7, 2008)

Wehell, I wud say using Linux makes u "richer" n "greener" both in terms of money n time.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 7, 2008)

Of course, Linux is for poor users. I send my biatch-arse wife to whore out every night as I sod off my lazy arse all night drinking. Then when she returns in the morning, I beat her to death and snatch all the money so I can pay for my license of Windows.

It takes two morons, one to say, one to listen.

Seriously, Linux is by choice and nothing else, if I had millions in my bank, Mark Shuttleworth would have had a nemesis in me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the discussion is irrelevant here coz if we go by the assumption that "free" stuff is for poor users then hardly 1% people on this forum are rich!



amitabhishek said:


> Dude 'coz of you Steve Jobs lost lots of money .


hehe...  I hope "Steve Jobs" doesn't become "Steve No-Jobs"


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Frankly I am not that poor that I cannot buy a Vista ultimate or a MBP.
It is by choice,especially the FOSS ideology that I likes Linux and more than GNU/Linux,the FOSS ideology put forward by RMS that I liked- although his ideologies will look like will not happen(Utopian).

I hate the boys who are FUDing about FOSS will not be able to provide programmers their daily bread and $$$.the FOSS model is yet to be evolved(evolving).

Linux users are NOT poor.they mostly are NOT technologically challenged(like n00b M$ and apple users) and most knows about FOSS and embrace the ideology which is the real fruit!
.....
 except few cracked nuts or psychos here and there   who are there to protect "programmers rights"  
considering "pirates and OSS" - especially by  hardcore M$ fans and those who are addicted to M$ programming platforms like *.net* gets on my nerves.

This is a way offtopic:
another basic reason is the monopolist proprietary movie/music companies/studios enforcing DRM on softwares,be it vista or DVDs.

There is absolutely NO right for these monopolists to enforce DRMing to unsuspected users.music studios and labels are NOT that poor also.
piracy cannot be stopped by DRMing!it is by cheaper prices that one can counter the effects.otherwise,blaming that those who are against DRM are supporting piracy are BS,IMO.
Infact, GNU/Linux is NOT the end,let BSD's too evolve.

I am always in OSS OS's for the good reason of DRM enforcement  by morons there is simply NOT possible in GNU/Linux and BSD's


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2008)

Oftopic: ^^^ .net is a very much evolved and feature rich platform.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

^anything from M$ hides venom inside it (MONO?)


----------



## BloodReaper (Mar 7, 2008)

i agree with the thread windows rules


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

BloodReaper said:


> i agree with the thread windows rules


Windows rules???IMO it suxx big time.I am forced to use windows coz linux(Ubuntu) doesnt support my GPU.im dying to install it on my pc.
Tell me how many AV's ,Anti-spywares and firewalls u use to keep ur windows 'safe' and then after using linux for a  week,tell me how many viruses,malwares and trojans u got in ur OS.You dont need any AV,anti-spyware,firewalll and all that bandwidth and ram eating reasource hogs.I dont intend to say that windows is crap and linux is the best.I need to use windows coz im a gamer by heart but for all other things i would prefer linux anyday.A genuine copy of Windows costs 
u about 5-6K for what u can get a C2D proccy or even a whole PC.Linux is free.U can modify it in any way u want.one example is mac4lin which makes ubuntu look 10 times prettier than windows vista.
Give ubuntu a try if u havent tried it yet.I bet u wont regret.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

lol yeh sab moh maya hai


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Windows 95 < Windows 98 << Windows 2000 < Windows XP << Windows Vista <<< Macintosh OSX Leopard <<<<< Linux < Solaris <<<<< BSD < HP-UX <<< Z/OS


By that I am more l33t than almost all of you, even Yamaraj


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 7, 2008)

Pointless topic , there is no connection between linux users being rich or poor .


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> By that I am more l33t than almost all of you, even Yamaraj


C0unt me 0ut 0f almost all 0f y0u list  1'st of all Open Source s/w are not ab0ut being free .. Its about the code.. Any 1 can edit and customize acc. to his/her need  Now where the topic rich and poor comes in between


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> hehe...  I hope "Steve Jobs" doesn't become "Steve No-Jobs"


 


My problem is not Windows, what I hate is M$ monopolistic way of conducting business. Someone need to kick them on their bu##, glad to see Google doing  just that.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 8, 2008)

Statement:"Linux users are  poor "

Huh, I purchased Vista premium and uninstalled it in two days , now using Ubuntu , howzzat ???


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2008)

i dont think that using a particular OS makes u rich or poor  up surd logic to say the least .... a pirated version of windows is readily available if cost was the factor why people shifted to linux i find it rather naive a reason 

talking about macs is something totally different coz u have tobuy hardware that goes along


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

mehulved said:


> By that I am more l33t than almost all of you, even Yamaraj


what do you use ?


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 8, 2008)

He's addicted to FreeBSD at the moment


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm, I have Windows Licensed and I am running Linux in a virtual machine.

Does it mean that I am both rich and poor at the same time or does it mean that I am actually rich but virtually poor or does it mean that I am rich when I start the computer but subse4quently become poor when I fire up the virtual machine?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> He's addicted to FreeBSD at the moment


guessed it. I thought perhaps his collage has HP-UX too, but I was wrong.
but there are lots here who use BSD. PC-BSD is the most popular, but its waaaay below FreeBSD.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

PC-BSD is buggy(no FUD intended!) better to try freebsd at this stage


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> I am not sure if this discussion is on at this form. What you guys think?


 
Companies like Cisco, IBM, HP have most of their infrastructure running on linux/unix. Does this mean that they are poor.

Use of linux by someone depends on their skill set. If they are more comfortable with linux, they will go for it.

One more example, number of users accpeting vista or buying vista are very very few (unless they get it with new pc/lappy). This doesn't mean that others are poor. It's just that the OS does not do what they want it to do or are not comfortable with this OS.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 8, 2008)

amitabhishek said:


> My problem is not Windows, what I hate is M$ monopolistic way of conducting business. Someone need to kick them on their bu##, glad to see Google doing just that.


 
And this is the problem with the world, people like you . Some years later you will replace MS with Google and Google with some xyz org and say the same damn thing . huh .


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

I wish someone with proper authority close this thread or move it to fight club.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> And this is the problem with the world, people like you . Some years later you will replace MS with Google and Google with some xyz org and say the same damn thing . huh .


what is wrong?being a monopolist is a sin.If I should have the power,I would have used a hydrogen bomb in redmond removing all DRM's permanently! 

@parveen:yes,this deserves to be in fight club,lets have some high BP


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> And this is the problem with the world, people like you . Some years later you will replace MS with Google and Google with some xyz org and say the same damn thing . huh .


Quite possible, if he does that then it can be inferred that he's not a google fanboy but really hates monopolistic companies.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 8, 2008)

@ Praka, Last I heard, Redmond is not the only source of DRM! What about Fairplay, AACS, Content Scrambling System!

And Oh Sony! 

You would have to nuke almost 1/3 of the world. Unless of course you think MS is the only devil in the world. I am against DRM and support open standards, freedom of access, not only at software level but also at hardware level as well but...

Man, seriously, control the hatred, it is consuming you! I'd say spend some more time with your girlfriend/wife instead of the kernel.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 9, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Man, seriously, control the hatred, it is consuming you! I'd say spend some more time with your girlfriend/wife instead of the kernel.


Linux is his gf, his wife and his world


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 9, 2008)

all crap.
firstly computers are not owned by the poor and secondly if linux is for the poor then there is no need for nvidia 8800 and 8600 drivers in linux


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ +1 add this too .. If you think categories are decided by the use of OS .. Then nearly all windows users are below poverty line  .. cause all use fake / pirated windows


----------



## drsethi (Mar 10, 2008)

Linux is best for poor and rich alike.
However Windows is essential for certain programs and games made for it!


----------



## vish786 (Mar 10, 2008)

person who asked it would have made it to guiness book of world records !


infra_red_dude said:


> I am very poor!



isnt 25K more than enough 



Charan said:


> I would say if even if linux was paid I would happily have paid for such a wonderful operating system.



Woh, this sums up all power of linux



mehulved said:


> Linux is his gf, his wife and his world



& yours too


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn it... someone get me those 25k!! I'm really very poor.....   

Going by this assumption Mac users are uber rich!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

vish786 said:


> & yours too


his is BSD


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Of course, Linux is for poor users. I send my biatch-arse wife to whore out every night as I sod off my lazy arse all night drinking. Then when she returns in the morning, I beat her to death and snatch all the money so I can pay for my license of Windows.
> 
> It takes two morons, one to say, one to listen.
> 
> Seriously, Linux is by choice and nothing else, if I had millions in my bank, Mark Shuttleworth would have had a nemesis in me.


offtopic: isn't this rather crude for a mod ?

@unknown mod: and yes, thanks for moving this to the fight club.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

wow.. what crap.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, please keep digging, you will find a lot of rotten bones along with some jewels


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 10, 2008)

That was posted before he was made a mod  . So technically it doesn't count imho.  Out of curiosity why is this in the Fight Club. I sense a "Disaster waiting to happen"


----------

